
'To read this page, please turn off your ad blocker' - chris-at
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/09/15/to_read_this_page_please_turn_off_your_ad_blocker/
======
dynomight
What I think I'm starting to understand is that ads have their own
infrastructure and they can be blocked as such. In this infrastructure is data
mining/trading, user profiling, and ad bidding. I find all of this disgusting.
The kind of ads I don't mind are not noticed by adblocking. That is product
mention and product placement on a site that the content provider puts there.
Is it too much for content providers and advertisers to put something in place
that isn't this cluterfuck bot that throttles the web?

------
leoedin
I recently started running an ad blocker again, after a number of years
without one. Why? Because an advert was using so much CPU that it was
interfering with my browsing in other tabs and running down my laptop battery.

This is a problem across web design. Web developers seem to have forgotten (or
have slowly been forgetting for years) that huge amounts of javascript has a
noticeable impact on the users computer. If I don't intentionally stop
javascript executing on some pages the resulting CPU usage will drain my
battery in half the normal time.

------
wanderfowl
It seems like an odd business decision to make every pageview begin with the
equivalent of "Are you sure you _really_ want to view our content?"

